# Building a photography community



## oxygenphoto (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello my name is Paul. I am building two new websites, Missingexposure.com and Photographytimes.com.  

  Missingexposure gives photographers the ability to sell their digital and traditional prints online, giving them nearly full return on all their print sales, 80% and the ability to set their own prices. 

  Photographytimes.com offers photographers the ability to sell their stock photography online, giving them 70 percent of every download. You can look at the beta version of Missingexposure.com by visiting:

http://www.missingexposure.com/photo 

  I am looking for photographers that are interested in selling their photography. If you are interested please submit an artist statement and a link to your photography portfolio, for review.  If you do not have an online portfolio please send at least 5 photographs, as attachments. 

  To sell stock photography, submit to, submit@photographytimes.com 

  To sell digital prints, submit to, submit@missingexposure.com 

  Once accepted, you will be contacted with your photographers login information, were you can upload your photographs.  

  I greatly appreciate any feedback, you can learn more about me at my personal website, www.oxygenphote.com. 

  Thanks for reading.


----------



## zurkgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Itchy (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Paul
Very interesting site. The download time is killing me though (UK Broadband, IE6 on PC). Is there anything you can do about that.

Best regards and good luck with the venture.


----------

